# Which type would be want to be seen as "Mysterious"



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

Which types would be most likely to want to maintain a sense of mystery regarding their day-to-day lives?


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Depends on the reason they're being "mysterious," I'd say. 1s to hide imperfection, 2s to hide their needs, 3s to look good, and so on.

I suppose part of the reason I'm a private person could be explained by the 6's (in)dependence issues.


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

Definitely the 5! His security coincides with his awareness of being not know.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

I imagine a 4 would also enjoy seeming mysterious. To have people try and fail to figure them out?


----------



## zallla (Oct 11, 2011)

cudibloop said:


> Which types would be most likely to want to maintain a sense of mystery regarding their day-to-day lives?


Any type could do that depending on the underlying motivations. Different motivations can easily lead to similar behavior. But I think the most likely to want to be seen as mysterious are 4w3s, because of a) wanting to express individuality and being different and b) belonging to the image triad. After that, I'd say that 3w4s, 4w5s and 5w4s (and perhaps some so/sx darksiders). Those are "the most likely", IMO. I think any Enneagram type could feel that way though depending on their motivations. As a 7w6 I would enjoy tremendously the thought of being seen as mysterious if I happened to find it exciting, stimulating and interesting ^__^


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Little Cloud said:


> Definitely the 5! His security coincides with his awareness of being not know.


Speaking for myself, I wouldn't want to seem any way in this regard. If my goal was for you not to see me, being 'mysterious' would be a surefire way not to reach it.


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

Flatliner said:


> Speaking for myself, I wouldn't want to seem any way in this regard. If my goal was for you not to see me, being 'mysterious' would be a surefire way not to reach it.


For mysterious I meant not being really know by anyone. My sister, as a 5, acts in this way, I'm not really sure, effectively if she really want to be perceived as a mysterious person (if that means mysterious as a synonym of charming and captivating) but that's the way I, often, perceived her and I think also other people do.


----------



## Bluity (Nov 12, 2012)

Little Cloud said:


> For mysterious I meant not being really know by anyone. My sister, as a 5, acts in this way, I'm not really sure, effectively if she really want to be perceived as a mysterious person (if that means mysterious as a synonym of charming and captivating) but that's the way I, often, perceived her and I think also other people do.


I agree with Flatliner. The question was who _wants _to be mysterious. I can't control how people view me, but I do not want to come off as mysterious because mystery attracts people. The last thing I want to do charm people into getting to know me better.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

What does it mean to be mysterious? How would you define mysteriousness to begin with?


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

Bluity said:


> I agree with Flatliner. The question was who _wants _to be mysterious. I can't control how people view me, but I do not want to come off as mysterious because mystery attracts people. The last thing I want to do charm people into getting to know me better.


Ok, but if a person acts in a way of not being know very often that is perceived by others as being mysterious. I think that my sister is pretty aware of it and also accepts to be seen in that way. I often suspect that she's pretty pleased by being seen in that way. So, maybe in an unconscious way, but I think that she, at least sometimes, wants to be seen as a mysterious person. 
Being mysterious, anyway, doesn't, always, attract people. There are a lot of people that are tired pretty quickly by people unknown and mysterious, especially if the mystery persist too long over time.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Little Cloud said:


> Ok, but if a person acts in a way of not being know very often that is perceived by others as being mysterious. I think that my sister is pretty aware of it and also accepts to be seen in that way. I often suspect that she's pretty pleased by being seen in that way. So, maybe in an unconscious way, but I think that she, at least sometimes, wants to be seen as a mysterious person.
> Being mysterious, anyway, doesn't, always, attract people. There are a lot of people that are tired pretty quickly by people unknown and mysterious, especially if the mystery persist too long over time.


It doesn't always attract people, but one of the types it might attract is a 5. I can find myself drawn to a mystery that promises intellectual intrigue and stimulation - the person has made themself into something for me to figure out. Logically, I wouldn't want to be something I would find attractive on the exterior if I were seeking to remain hidden. Not to mention which, I think being mysterious stands out to others for other reasons, just by dint of it being vague in the first place - some might read the promise of a deep emotional connection, for instance, where I saw intellectual promise. Others might disdain the state for being 'abnormal' but still their attention will be drawn to it. Etc.

On the other hand, my awareness of how I come across tends to suck, so if I seem mysterious then I'm not aware of it.


----------



## Little Cloud (Jan 12, 2013)

Flatliner said:


> It doesn't always attract people, but one of the types it might attract is a 5. I can find myself drawn to a mystery that promises intellectual intrigue and stimulation - the person has made themself into something for me to figure out. Logically, I wouldn't want to be something I would find attractive on the exterior if I were seeking to remain hidden. Not to mention which, I think being mysterious stands out to others for other reasons, just by dint of it being vague in the first place - some might read the promise of a deep emotional connection, for instance, where I saw intellectual promise. Others might disdain the state for being 'abnormal' but still their attention will be drawn to it. Etc.
> 
> On the other hand, my awareness of how I come across tends to suck, so if I seem mysterious then I'm not aware of it.


Ok, maybe it's just a mine wrong impression regarding my sister, or maybe she's quite an exception for a 5 if she really wants to be seen in that way.
I think the 5 it's the most mysterious number of the Enneagram, almost to me. I find difficulties to understand 5s, maybe it's because they're very different to me. So aren't you never interested to attract people? Are you, on the contrary, ever being attracted\interested by others?


----------



## sisnerozt (Mar 11, 2013)

I hate being this way...it usually comes across as aloof...but im usually just inside my head thinking...that's all


----------



## Bluity (Nov 12, 2012)

Little Cloud said:


> Ok, but if a person acts in a way of not being know very often that is perceived by others as being mysterious.


It could also be seen as being aloof, cold, or indifferent. I've been accused of being all four and I can't say I want to be seen in any of those lights.



> There are a lot of people that are tired pretty quickly by people unknown and mysterious, especially if the mystery persist too long over time.


Agreed. I agree with the above posters that any type can be mysterious depending on the motivations. I don't agree that Fives would be most likely though, since "being seen" in a certain light sounds like an issue of the Image Triad. In most instances I'd rather not be seen as all.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Little Cloud said:


> Ok, maybe it's just a mine wrong impression regarding my sister, or maybe she's quite an exception for a 5 if she really wants to be seen in that way.
> I think the 5 it's the most mysterious number of the Enneagram, almost to me. I find difficulties to understand 5s, maybe it's because they're very different to me. So aren't you never interested to attract people? Are you, on the contrary, ever being attracted\interested by others?


Attracting people isn't something I think about much, if at all. You could interject here that I'm an sp dominant and hence it might be different, but I don't even think it'd be first on an sx dominant 5's mind, because consideration comes more heavily from within: what do I like, who can (and can't) I connect with, who completes my own avaricious needs. 

I'm not entirely sure about the social 5, actually. But I don't think they try to attract people just for the sake of having people around, either.

I do get interested in others, see, but it's always from that selfish standpoint. So I'm not really thinking about trying to attract people in this sense of wearing some persona to do it.


----------

